# Remote Goes to IR Mode - Solved by Rebooting TiVo



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm still having issues with my TiVo Edge where the remote will periodically go to IR mode. Rebooting the TiVo (and doing absolutely nothing to the remote itself) will fix the issue. The other day it happened with one of my Minis as well.

Am I the only one experiencing this? I posted about this a while ago and it seemed I was the only one. It is really frustrating when this occurs. I have to use my iPhone's TiVo app to control the TiVo to reboot it or I simply pull the plug and restart it with a power cycle.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm sure this is different, but I see that frequently. I believe it's caused by interference since I fix it by moving the remote lower for a second. IR is blocked by a piece of wood in front of the box, so I know when I lose RF. Perhaps something can cause a similar problem with BT?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

This last time I rebooted the TiVo several times and was unable to pair the current remote or an older one. I found one that hadn't been used yet (I must have ordered a few extras) and was able to pair it only after leaving the TiVo unplugged overnight and starting all over again.

I seriously think it's a firmware issue. Anything is possible, but if it were interference, a simple reboot wouldn't clear it that quickly. It would persist after a reboot.

The other possibility is the radio receiver may be bad in my Edge.


----------



## Steve Griffen (Jul 22, 2018)

southerndoc said:


> This last time I rebooted the TiVo several times and was unable to pair the current remote or an older one. I found one that hadn't been used yet (I must have ordered a few extras) and was able to pair it only after leaving the TiVo unplugged overnight and starting all over again.
> 
> I seriously think it's a firmware issue. Anything is possible, but if it were interference, a simple reboot wouldn't clear it that quickly. It would persist after a reboot.
> 
> The other possibility is the radio receiver may be bad in my Edge.


I just got an Edge a few weeks ago, and my remote keeps unpair and losing RF mode. Now, rebooting is not fixing it. Won't pair no matter what I do. I guess I'm going to send my Edge back and just keep using my Old Premiere. This is definitely the last Tivo I will ever buy. So sad.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Steve Griffen said:


> I just got an Edge a few weeks ago, and my remote keeps unpair and losing RF mode. Now, rebooting is not fixing it. Won't pair no matter what I do. I guess I'm going to send my Edge back and just keep using my Old Premiere. This is definitely the last Tivo I will ever buy. So sad.


I've gotten nowhere with support on this. They blame the remote, but oddly enough, I don't see how it can be the remote if rebooting the TiVo usually fixes it.

When I say reboot, I actually mean power cycle. A simple menu-based reboot won't do it. You have to pull the plug for 30-60 seconds and then restart it. I usually remove the batteries from the remote at the same time.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm still having this issue. Just today I had to reboot the TiVo to get it into RF mode again. Bringing the remote to the TiVo (super close to it) didn't help (hasn't ever in my situation) and removing the remote batteries for a minute or two didn't help.

I think I have a hardware issue with it. I would send it in for repair/replacement, but at this point I think I'm pretty much done with TiVo. It's a dying technology anyhow and TiVo seems to have given up on it.


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

I just started to have what sounds like a similar problem. The TiVo remote will inexplicably switch to IR and the Tivo Edge is reporting the remote as "unpaired". A reboot solves the problem for me and so does re-pairing the device (i.e., open the cabinet and use the remote in IR mode to reach the pairing menu). When I use the re-pairing method to fix it, the Tivo seems to be flakey with recognizing button pushes on the remote. The button press is recognized 90% of the time but the Edge ignores the press or has a long delay in recognizing the press the other 10% of the time. A reboot does seem to solve the problem. I've run into this twice now in the last week. I did not have this problem occur before I moved the Edge around in my rack so it is possible that it is an RF reception issue.

juls


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

@julsssark I'm sorry you're experiencing this. All I can say is contact support because the problem hasn't been reported enough for them to look into what's causing it. It's extremely annoying when it happens -- mainly because my TiVo is in a cabinet that requires some effort to move things to reboot it. A major pain when it happens.


----------



## VaBelle35 (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm having this problem as well. I got my Edge 3 weeks ago. I've called multiple times and received a brand new remote yesterday and it is still not staying paired.

So replacing the Edge won't fix this either? If not I'm going to ask for a refund. This isn't worth the money if you can't use the remote as intended.


----------



## VaBelle35 (Sep 29, 2019)

Update from me - I called customer support yesterday and she did a deep dive into the remote programming and went through the entire process twice. I'm happy to say that my remote is still paired this morning. I hope it sticks.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

VaBelle35 said:


> Update from me - I called customer support yesterday and she did a deep dive into the remote programming and went through the entire process twice. I'm happy to say that my remote is still paired this morning. I hope it sticks.


Unfortunately, it won't. It'll unpair at random times. Mine can sometimes go for 2-3 months without unpairing... sometimes only a few days.


----------

